# cups mit hplip setzt Drucker automatisch in offline mode

## aZZe

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass cups mir meinen HP Officejet J4580 automatisch offline setzt wenn irgendein Programm darauf zugreift. Das macht er aber nur beim ersten Zugriff. Setzte ich den Drucker wieder online Kann ich tausend Dokumente drucken ohne Probleme. Nur beim allerersten Mal ist er aufeinmal disconnected. Ich habe es erst mit stable Paketen von cups und hplip probiert und dann mit den allerneusten (cups-1.4.3 und hplip-3.10.5).

Ich habe mal genau mitgelogt was passiert wenn ich den Drucker nach dem Start des PCs einschalte und darauf dann zugreife z.B. was aus Office drucken oder über den HP-Manager den Status des Druckers abfragen. Dort wo der Umbruch ist habe ich den HP-Manager geöffnet, der auf den Drucker zugegriffen hat. Danach war der Drucker dann offline:

```

Jun 13 19:10:41 homepc klogd: [  126.055910] usb usb1: usb resume

Jun 13 19:10:41 homepc klogd: [  126.055921] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:10:41 homepc klogd: [  126.096051] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:10:41 homepc klogd: [  126.096083] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Jun 13 19:10:41 homepc klogd: [  126.197063] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:10:44 homepc klogd: [  128.704059] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:10:44 homepc klogd: [  128.704074] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:10:44 homepc klogd: [  128.704080] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:10:47 homepc klogd: [  132.261870] usb usb1: usb resume

Jun 13 19:10:47 homepc klogd: [  132.261881] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:10:47 homepc klogd: [  132.302043] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:10:47 homepc klogd: [  132.302078] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Jun 13 19:10:47 homepc klogd: [  132.302087] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4: status 0501 change 0001

Jun 13 19:10:47 homepc klogd: [  132.403057] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0010 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:10:47 homepc klogd: [  132.403078] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.454064] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 4 high speed

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.454077] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.505052] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.556067] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 4 high speed

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.556080] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620068] usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620438] usb 1-4: udev 4, busnum 1, minor = 3

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620444] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=2a12

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620451] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620457] usb 1-4: Product: Officejet J4500 series

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620462] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: HP

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620466] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: CN8CA570DS052T

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620592] usb 1-4: uevent

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620634] usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620641] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620825] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620859] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620956] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.620987] usb 1-4:1.1: uevent

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.621033] usblp 1-4:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.621043] usblp 1-4:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.622455] drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 0

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.622573] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x2A12

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.622588] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.622634] usb 1-4:1.2: uevent

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.622716] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.624034] usb 1-4: uevent

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc udev-configure-printer: add /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.1

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc udev-configure-printer: parent devpath is /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-4

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc udev-configure-printer: Device vendor/product is 03F0:2A12

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.646555] usb 1-4: uevent

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.646773] usb usb7: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.646780] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc udev-configure-printer: add /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.1/usb/lp0

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.706040] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.706083] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.706254] usb usb3: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.706266] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.766014] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.766046] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.766082] usb usb2: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.766090] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc hal_lpadmin: Running hal_lpadmin

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.786017] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.786055] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.786090] usb usb6: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.786096] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.846051] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.846094] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.846226] usb usb5: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.846237] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.906034] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.906092] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc udev-configure-printer: failed to claim interface

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc udev-configure-printer: invalid or missing IEEE 1284 Device ID

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc udev-configure-printer: parent devpath is /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-4

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc udev-configure-printer: MFG:HP MDL:Officejet J4500 series SERN:CN8CA570DS052T serial:CN8CA570DS052T

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.907355] usb 1-4:1.1: uevent

Jun 13 19:10:48 homepc klogd: [  132.907389] usb 1-4: uevent

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc klogd: [  133.704049] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: auto-stop root hub

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc hal_lpadmin: hal_lpadmin triggered by usblp kernel module

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc hal_lpadmin: Using device ID from HAL database entry

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc hal_lpadmin: add

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc hal_lpadmin: URIs: ['usb://HP/Officejet%20J4500%20series?serial=CN8CA570DS052T', 'hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_3f0_2a12_CN8CA570DS052T_if1_printer_CN8CA570DS052T']

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc hal_lpadmin: HPLIP Fax URIs: None

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc hal_lpadmin: Not adding printer: Officejet-J4500-series already exists

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc klogd: [  133.954041] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: auto-stop root hub

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc klogd: [  133.954068] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: auto-stop root hub

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc klogd: [  133.954090] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: auto-stop root hub

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc klogd: [  133.978901] usb 1-4: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc udev-configure-printer: SERN fields match

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc udev-configure-printer: URI match: hp:/usb/Officejet_J4500_series?serial=CN8CA570DS052T

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc udev-configure-printer: hp:/usb/Officejet_J4500_series?serial=CN8CA570DS052T twinned with hpfax:/usb/Officejet_J4500_series?serial=CN8CA570DS052T

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc udev-configure-printer: Queue ipp://localhost:631/printers/Officejet_J4500 has matching device URI

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc udev-configure-printer: Re-enabled printer ipp://localhost:631/printers/Officejet_J4500

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc udev-configure-printer: Queue ipp://localhost:631/printers/Officejet_J4500_fax has matching device URI

Jun 13 19:10:49 homepc udev-configure-printer: Re-enabled printer ipp://localhost:631/printers/Officejet_J4500_fax

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.704052] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.704067] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.704075] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.704087] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.704093] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.704097] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.705081] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.705088] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.705093] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.705102] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.705109] usb usb7: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.705115] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.705127] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.705135] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:10:52 homepc klogd: [  136.705144] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.877090] usb usb7: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.877097] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.936056] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.936117] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.936298] usb usb3: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.936310] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.996054] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.996116] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.996255] usb usb2: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  167.996264] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.016025] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.016080] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.016224] usb usb6: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.016235] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.076123] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.076205] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.076326] usb usb5: usb auto-resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.076337] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: resume root hub

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.136053] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.136109] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.137039] usblp 1-4:1.1: disconnect by usbfs

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.137070] drivers/usb/core/file.c: removing 0 minor

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.137388] usblp0: removed

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc hal_lpadmin: Running hal_lpadmin

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc klogd: [  168.954046] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: auto-stop root hub

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc klogd: [  169.204045] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: auto-stop root hub

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc klogd: [  169.204058] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: auto-stop root hub

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc klogd: [  169.204086] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: auto-stop root hub

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc hal_lpadmin: hal_lpadmin triggered by usblp kernel module

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc hal_lpadmin: Using device ID from HAL database entry

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc hal_lpadmin: remove

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc hal_lpadmin: Found configured printer: Officejet_J4500_fax

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc hal_lpadmin: Disabled printer Officejet_J4500_fax, as the corresponding device was unplugged or turned off

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc hal_lpadmin: Found configured printer: Officejet-J4500-series

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc hal_lpadmin: Disabled printer Officejet-J4500-series, as the corresponding device was unplugged or turned off

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc hal_lpadmin: Found configured printer: Officejet_J4500

Jun 13 19:11:24 homepc hal_lpadmin: Disabled printer Officejet_J4500, as the corresponding device was unplugged or turned off

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.698064] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.698081] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.698090] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.698101] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.698108] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.698114] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.698123] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.698129] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.698135] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.702135] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.702149] usb usb7: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.702156] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: suspend root hub

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.705067] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.705079] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

Jun 13 19:11:26 homepc klogd: [  170.705084] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: suspend root hub

```

```

Jun 13 19:11:23 homepc klogd: [  168.137388] usblp0: removed

```

Das zweite Problem ist, dass nach einem Neustart ein dritter Drucker aufeinmal auftaucht. Normalerweise hat der Officejet nur zwei (Drucker und Fax). Ich vermute mal, dass HAL hier irgendwie in die Quere kommt und auch einen Drucker am USB Port erkennt. Kann man das irgendwie unterdrücken?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

----------

## Marlo

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Problem, dass cups mir meinen HP Officejet J4580 automatisch offline setzt wenn irgendein Programm darauf zugreift. Das macht er aber nur beim ersten Zugriff. 
> 
> Das zweite Problem ist, dass nach einem Neustart ein dritter Drucker aufeinmal auftaucht. Normalerweise hat der Officejet nur zwei (Drucker und Fax). Ich vermute mal, dass HAL hier irgendwie in die Quere kommt und auch einen Drucker am USB Port erkennt. Kann man das irgendwie unterdrücken?
> ...

 

Hallo aZZe,

irgendwo in der hplips doku steht, dass hplips zwar die Installation von cups braucht, aber alle Aktionen nur über hplips durchzuführen sind. 

Nach meinen Erfahrungen stimmt das. Wenn man zwischendurch an cups was macht erscheint dort ein von cups eingerichteter Drucker, der

zu den o. g. Fehlern führt. Also über cups nur die Drucker löschen, Installation und Betrieb nur über hplips.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## aZZe

Das habe ich auch so gemacht. Nur nach einem Neustart wird automatisch ein Drucker hinzugefügt. Ich denke, dass HAL da eine Rolle mitspielt.

----------

## aZZe

Oder anders gefragt wie kann ich verhindern, dass beim booten automatisch Drucker hinzugefügt werden?

----------

## aZZe

Habe das Problem ausfindig gemacht.

```

emerge -C hal-cups-utils

```

Ich wusste ja irgendwie hat es was mit hal zu tun  :Wink: 

----------

